# my 84 N12 ET Turbo Pulsar



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

*Name:* Ashley Shearer
*Location:* Wangaratta, Victoria, Australia
*Year/ Model:* 1984 ET Turbo
*Colour:* standard ET blue
*Period of ownership:* roughly 4 years

*Performance:* great when it's going right but shit most of the time. because it's always broken!  

*Engine Mods:* blueprinted / balanced bottom end, standard crank, standard rods, ACL duralite pistons, stage 4 Camtech cam and matching Camtech performance valve springs, Racetec adjustable cam gear, Corolla retainers, ported head, matched ported intake & exhuast manifolds, knife edged internal plenum, spaced and throated plenum, vl throttle body, 2inch custom intercooler pipes, Garrett T25G turbo with a T25 turbine housing, Mr2 intercooler, Turbosmart type 2 vee port blow off valve, Bosch MEC 717 coil, Bosch 040 fuel pump, Malpassi adjustable rising rate fuel pressure regulator, lightened flywheel, Exedy heavy duty clutch, standard gearbox and a 2/5 inch straight through exhaust with 1 straight through muffler.

*Suspension Mods:* Koni adjustable shocks (all round), King low springs (all round), BTR adjustable front strut brace and solid rear strut brace.

*Interior Mods:* Momo trek R steering wheel, Momo R3000 pedals, Isotta phanter shift knob, Isotta serie 478 leather handbrake cover and handle, custom gear boot to be replaced with my Momo endurance gearboot, custom Gauge cluster face(still to install). re padded and upholstered seats, reupholstered door trims, near new carpet, blue neons under dash and front seats, led multi coloured and function lighting system, reupholstered parcel shelf and central locking. 

*Exterior Mods:* pretty standard for now. Sparco bonnet pins. some stickers / thief advertisements. have a jetspeed front bar to modify and respray, standard ET side skirts and rear skirt also to be resprayed.

*Wheels:* 17"7" ASA wheels

*Other:* a few parts i have for the car but haven't put on yet, 2 way remote start immobilizer alarm. hybrid gt spec 450mm*300mm*80mm-630mm all up intercooler, hatch release solenoid and a Greddy full auto turbo timer. i have an E16 crank for my spare block so i will make a stroker bottom end for my ET.
*
Future Plans:* stroke to 1.7, bigger turbo, upgrade the sway bars, nolathane throughout the suspension, respray whole car, upgrade the braking system and general sprucing up of the interior.


















































































and these are just some Photoshop stuff around colour changes.


----------



## Big_Carp (Dec 29, 2007)

Props on the work.... That car looks very very clean for it's age.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Big_Carp said:


> Props on the work.... That car looks very very clean for it's age.




cheers dude.:hal:


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

these are the latest engine bay pics. nothing much has changed just some stickers, the Bosch MEC 717 coil installed, the Malpassi adjustable rising rate fuel pressure regulator mounted properly, the adjustable cam pulley installed and a bit cleaner.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)




----------

